# Thermostat Installation and Liquid Gasket Questions



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

So this is a continuation from my last thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/149835-bad-cooling-fan-clutch.html

I'm changing my thermostat since my old one does not seem to be sealing correctly when closed. The FSM says to use a liquid gasket however the original had a paper gasket and some silicone. Some resources say to use both. Which should I do?

I already have it together with just the paper one (and some silicone around the bolts) but i haven't gone too far putting everything else back together so I'd rather do it right once than have to go through this hell again should it leak.

Do i take it apart and add silicone? Do i remove the paper gasket and use only silicone? Do i leave it alone because the paper one is fine by itself?

What kind of liquid gasket is best suited for this purpose? I have Blue RTV.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Either method works equally well, RTV only or paper gasket. When using a gasket, coat both sides with a sealer. Just be sure not to over-tighten the bolts; easy to strip threads in the housing.

Also use only a Nissan OEM thermostat. Stay away from aftermarket units as they cause problems. Make sure the steam hole is at the top when installing.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

When you say Nissan OEM, do you mean only parts from a Nissan dealer?

I got mine from NAPA and it's supposedly an OEM part but it's definitely different than the original. The opening diameter is slightly smaller and it's made a bit different but the temperature rating is the same etc.


----------

